# Stuff and Things > COVID & VACCINES >  VAXXED Delta Pilot DIES IN-FLIGHT

## QuaseMarco

*STEW PETERS SHOW*

*Sources: VAXXED Delta Pilot DIES IN-FLIGHT, Emergency Landing Required*

*BY STEW PETERS SHOW - OCTOBER 11, 2021*

*VIDEO 14:46 MINUTES:* https://www.bitchute.com/video/BJRFBPaYj5Ux/

BREAKING: During an interview with Stew Peters, Dr Jane Ruby provided Breaking information, corroborated by multiple sources, that a Vaxxed Delta Airlines pilot died in flight within the last two weeks, an emergency landing was forced, and the company is covering it up!

It was a disastrous weekend for Southwest Airlines. Across Saturday and Sunday, they canceled more than 2,100 flights, about a quarter of their total. Now here’s where it gets interesting: It’s extremely obvious someone is lying about why. In a statement, Southwest blamed bad weather and air traffic control problems. But the Federal Aviation Administration says, no, there haven’t been any air traffic control issues since last Friday. And if “Bad weather” was forcing cancellations, it was a peculiar kind of weather that only affected Southwest and its airplanes. Other airlines didn’t have mass cancellations. There was some rain and thunderstorms in Florida, but no hurricanes. Nothing that required a mass shutdown.

No, somebody is lying here. And it could be from both Southwest and the FAA. There are reports that in Jacksonville, Florida, air traffic controllers walked off the job to protest against vaccine mandates. But that might not be all. Southwest announced a vaccine mandate for all personnel last week, and there are reports that pilots are joining the resistance as well. But Southwest’s pilot’s union claims there is no such protest action underway; they say that “poor planning” by Southwest management caused the cancellations. So maybe the union is lying or clueless as well.
https://www.redvoicemedia.com/2021/1...ding-required/

----------

Big Bird (10-12-2021),Knightkore (10-12-2021),Quark (10-12-2021),teeceetx (10-12-2021),WarriorRob (10-12-2021)

----------


## Knightkore

Oh crap!!!!!  THIS could be huge.

On many levels.

Southwest if not addressing this correctly may not be around much longer.

----------

Quark (10-12-2021),QuaseMarco (10-12-2021)

----------


## Camp

I think this one is click bait.  Nothing else out there.

----------


## Canadianeye

Bitchute bad. Must censor Bitchute.

"It thus becomes vitally important for the State to use all of its powers to repress dissent, for the truth is the mortal enemy of the lie, and thus by extension, the truth is the greatest enemy of the State.” ~ Joseph Goebbels

----------

Kodiak (10-12-2021),Quark (10-12-2021),QuaseMarco (10-12-2021)

----------


## QuaseMarco

> I think this one is click bait.  Nothing else out there.


Excuse me............I guess you're not familiar with Stew Peters.    *Your claim of click bait is a FAIL.
*

----------

Big Bird (10-12-2021),Knightkore (10-12-2021),Quark (10-12-2021)

----------


## teeceetx

This is a massive disaster.

The transportation industry, the military, OUR CHILDREN, are all dropping dead from the vaccines, and putting so many others lives at risk.

But I guess none of this really matters...

----------

Big Bird (10-12-2021),Knightkore (10-12-2021),Quark (10-12-2021),QuaseMarco (10-12-2021)

----------


## Dubler9

When I see multi hundreds of thousands of sport fans attending top sporting venues - no mask rule, no 6 feet rule, no vaccine rule, no police gestapo style action as used on the rest of us - then I dont care about what video is fake or false or who said what.
I will never take the vaccine no matter what any cop or government says or does. It is an agenda. It is fascism.

----------

Big Bird (10-12-2021),Knightkore (10-12-2021),QuaseMarco (10-12-2021),ruthless terrier (10-12-2021)

----------


## Call_me_Ishmael

> *STEW PETERS SHOW*
> 
> *Sources: VAXXED Delta Pilot DIES IN-FLIGHT, Emergency Landing Required*


There should be no vax mandate.  But your attempt to use fear and misleading information is disturbing.  Pilots die in flight. Here are multiple examples from times before there was a covid vax. 





https://www.nbcnews.com/id/wbna31426550

American Airlines Pilot Dies During Flight | HuffPost Latest News

https://www.cbc.ca/news/world/sick-c...rted-1.3257823

From before there was a covid vax. Five minutes of due diligence is all it took to find these. 

You wield fear and deception the way a black belt wields a weapon.

----------


## ruthless terrier

> It thus becomes vitally important for the State to use all of its powers to repress dissent, for the truth is the mortal enemy of the lie, and thus by extension, the truth is the greatest enemy of the State.


funny how history is always trying to repeat itself. smoke and mirrors .. the hallmark of the puppet regime.

----------

Canadianeye (10-12-2021),Quark (10-12-2021)

----------


## Canadianeye

Beyond it just being it the one pilot who died in flight, (since there are whistleblowers who, in the course of the video revealed numerous deaths and sudden ailments after the forced jab)...I'm wondering if, after other pilots who have died in flight in history - have suddenly produced an 1,800 flight cancellation event on the heels of it?

Just musing.

----------

Quark (10-12-2021),QuaseMarco (10-12-2021)

----------


## donttread

> *STEW PETERS SHOW*
> 
> *Sources: VAXXED Delta Pilot DIES IN-FLIGHT, Emergency Landing Required*
> 
> *BY STEW PETERS SHOW - OCTOBER 11, 2021*
> 
> *VIDEO 14:46 MINUTES:* https://www.bitchute.com/video/BJRFBPaYj5Ux/
> 
> BREAKING: During an interview with Stew Peters, Dr Jane Ruby provided Breaking information, corroborated by multiple sources, that a Vaxxed Delta Airlines pilot died in flight within the last two weeks, an emergency landing was forced, and the company is covering it up!
> ...




Sources like the "Mad Truther"?

----------


## Call_me_Ishmael

> Beyond it just being it the one pilot who died in flight, (since there are whistleblowers who, in the course of the video revealed numerous deaths and sudden ailments after the forced jab)...I'm wondering if, after other pilots who have died in flight in history - have suddenly produced an 1,800 flight cancellation event on the heels of it?
> 
> Just musing.


Musing or moving goalposts?


We all recognize the totalitarianism emerging from the Biden administration. 

If only people had an understanding of history! 
You pretend that those who oppose the administration are the good guys. Some are.

But history tells us that competing totalitarians will also oppose each other.  Communists opposed the fascism of Germany's 1930s. They used propaganda and activists that tried to thwart the emerging fascism of that day and place.  But they did not have the best interests of the people in mind. They simply wanted different people in charge of the totalitarianism.  


The lies you all believe simply because the lies appear to oppose the Biden administration's heavy hand will eventually encircle you all like a snake.

Once you find out who is continuously lying to you, you can pretty much identify who is doing the dirty day to day work of totalitarians ... whether they know it or not. So far... I've seen continuous fearmongering lies from the vaxmandate side and the anticovidvax side.

----------


## Knightkore

> Musing or moving goalposts?
> 
> 
> We all recognize the totalitarianism emerging from the Biden administration. 
> 
> If only people had an understanding of history! 
> You pretend that those who oppose the administration are the good guys. Some are.
> 
> But history tells us that competing totalitarians will also oppose each other.  Communists opposed the fascism of Germany's 1930s. They used propaganda and activists that tried to thwart the emerging fascism of that day and place.  But they did not have the best interests of the people in mind. They simply wanted different people in charge of the totalitarianism.  
> ...


So does that apply to King George Washington versus the British King back in the Revolutionary War?

Oh my goodness, opposing a tyrant King & nation made George Washington & the Revolutionaries tyrants too?

You stepped in this one deep.

----------

Quark (10-12-2021)

----------


## Knightkore

> Musing or moving goalposts?
> 
> 
> We all recognize the totalitarianism emerging from the Biden administration. 
> 
> If only people had an understanding of history! 
> You pretend that those who oppose the administration are the good guys. Some are.
> 
> But history tells us that competing totalitarians will also oppose each other.  Communists opposed the fascism of Germany's 1930s. They used propaganda and activists that tried to thwart the emerging fascism of that day and place.  But they did not have the best interests of the people in mind. They simply wanted different people in charge of the totalitarianism.  
> ...


Your premise is so flawed, biased & dishonest it is absolutely laughable.

----------

Quark (10-12-2021),QuaseMarco (10-12-2021)

----------


## Call_me_Ishmael

> So does that apply to King George Washington versus the British King back in the Revolutionary War?
> 
> Oh my goodness, opposing a tyrant King & nation made George Washington & the Revolutionaries tyrants too?
> 
> You stepped in this one deep.


Did Washington continually lie to Americans?  

You're not able to comprehend what you read. Too much nuance in the English language i guess. Or possibly you are drunk posting.  I dont know. But maybe try debating in a kiddie forum before you debate me. You always lose when you come at me.

----------


## Canadianeye

> Musing or moving goalposts?
> 
> 
> We all recognize the totalitarianism emerging from the Biden administration. 
> 
> If only people had an understanding of history! 
> You pretend that those who oppose the administration are the good guys. Some are.
> 
> But history tells us that competing totalitarians will also oppose each other.  Communists opposed the fascism of Germany's 1930s. They used propaganda and activists that tried to thwart the emerging fascism of that day and place.  But they did not have the best interests of the people in mind. They simply wanted different people in charge of the totalitarianism.  
> ...


First off, thank you for not applying the "anti-vaxxer" (manufactured by the authoritarians), label of choice, towards me in that post. In return, I will refrain from using manufactured labels - at least towards you.

I did not move the goal posts. The thread was about a pilot who died in flight, which, was only part of the Bitchute video. Granted - the part that garnered attention for views.

You then brought out the histories of pilot deaths while flight in history, and I simply countered that with a logical musing about whether any of those pilot deaths while in flight produced an 1,800 flight cancellation responsive result.

You not really liking that, probably because there is no suitable rebuttal to the logic of it...doesn't mean I'm moving goalposts. It just means I'm clever at times.

Regarding fearmongering, yes, it does occur from numerous angles of the collective political aisles and ideologies. You and I have differed on this previously, and, will always differ on it I suspect.

The massiveness of the oppressors, and all their machinations of many different mediums, on multiple platforms - and organized in theme, internationally...has to have a tactic to keep the resistance heard and going. There must be controversy. Questions must be raised. Even outlandish statements creates a narrative ~ that eventually ~ produces a general questioning of the oppressors on some solid facts regarding their lies, authoritarian policies and tactics.

I don't think silencing/censoring Bitchute is the answer. Censorship is never the answer, and, tactically is what the authoritarians want, IMHO. You, and others like you on this forum...skate a very thin line of wanting Bitchute silenced or control of the content or generalized ridicule with the a manufactured label of smearmongering for silence.

Tactically, from my perspective, that leaves no medium for opposition to the authoritarians, with the only exception being the radio (if they behave themselves).

You on the other hand, IIRC, think that if those stories from Bitchute and some others only ran pure facts, with no sensationalism to draw in, then a future Constitutional challenge to the authoritarians would be successful. Somehow the imagery of Bitchute leads to an unsuccessful Constitutional challenge in the future.

I don't see it that way, and am for the most part unmoveable on that...so we are in different camps regarding that.

----------

Quark (10-12-2021)

----------


## Authentic

Elsewhere in the aviation world, yesterday a cardiologist diverted from his flight plan and subsequently crashed into a neighborhood destroying two houses resulting in the deaths of him and a UPS driver.

https://fox5sandiego.com/news/local-...antee-reports/

----------


## Authentic

And this story suggests the pilot may have suffered a medical emergency. 

At Least Two Die in California Plane Crash Near Santee  NBC 7 San Diego

----------


## Call_me_Ishmael

> Elsewhere in the aviation world, yesterday a cardiologist diverted from his flight plan and subsequently crashed into a neighborhood destroying two houses resulting in the deaths of him and a UPS driver.
> 
> https://fox5sandiego.com/news/local-...antee-reports/


I only posted articles where the pilot died in flight.  I skipped those where the pilot had a heart attack or other debilitating and sudden ailment short of death. Those cases also existed well before there was a covid vax.

----------


## Call_me_Ishmael

> The massiveness of the oppressors, and all their machinations of many different mediums, on multiple platforms - and organized in theme, internationally...has to have a tactic to keep the resistance heard and going. There must be controversy. Questions must be raised. Even outlandish statements creates a narrative ~ that eventually ~ produces a general questioning of the oppressors on some solid facts regarding their lies, authoritarian policies and tactics.


A mutual thanks for not posting a ridiculous rant accusing me of being pro-mandate, pro fauci..etc.

The only rebuttal from me is to note that the massive oppression that you refer to is not in this forum.  You can count on one hand those here who highlight covid deaths and vax success. Thus, the hyperbole and sensationalism is countering virtually nothing here. And for those of us who have the wisdom/inclination/awareness to not immerse ourselves in the  "massiveness of the oppressors, and all their machinations of many different mediums, on multiple platforms - and organized in theme, internationally", it seems like a suspicious and inexplicable use of fearmongering.

----------


## Quark

> *STEW PETERS SHOW*
> 
> *Sources: VAXXED Delta Pilot DIES IN-FLIGHT, Emergency Landing Required*
> 
> *BY STEW PETERS SHOW - OCTOBER 11, 2021*
> 
> *VIDEO 14:46 MINUTES:* https://www.bitchute.com/video/BJRFBPaYj5Ux/
> 
> BREAKING: During an interview with Stew Peters, Dr Jane Ruby provided Breaking information, corroborated by multiple sources, that a Vaxxed Delta Airlines pilot died in flight within the last two weeks, an emergency landing was forced, and the company is covering it up!
> ...


 The union can't call a strike as a strike is illegal. However, in the underground a strike may have been called by the pilots themselves.

----------


## Quark

Okay my rant for today.

Anyone who says they are not pro-vaccination, pro-vaccine mandates, don't support the Biden/Harris Regime but posts everything they can in support of everything they say they don't support are no different than the pro-2nd Amendment types who do everything they can to support anti-2nd Amendment political operations while maintaining they are pro-2nd Amendment. If the shoe fits wear it. If it quacks like a duck, looks like a duck, walks like a duck, then it's probably a duck.

----------

Knightkore (10-12-2021),QuaseMarco (10-12-2021),teeceetx (10-12-2021)

----------


## Canadianeye

> Okay my rant for today.
> 
> Anyone who says they are not pro-vaccination, pro-vaccine mandates, don't support the Biden/Harris Regime but posts everything they can in support of everything they say they don't support are no different than the pro-2nd Amendment types who do everything the can to support anti-2nd Amendment political operations while maintaining they are pro-2nd Amendment. If the shoe fits wear it. If it quacks like a duck, looks like a duck, walks like a duck, than it's probably a duck.


It's a very fine line.

It has to be observed in a _similar mindset_ that one would have with a strict Constitutionalist...in some cases - which can be very challenging given a strict Constitutionalists very limited success rate, inflexibility even in the light of repeated failures while clutching a principle so tightly and not understanding it breeds that failure, and, a general not seeing the forest for the trees regarding our shared political ideological enemies etc.

The perceived high ground makes for a nice ideological argument...but at the end of the day, there are no victories, and the thugs win.

I never have liked duck. Too greasy.

----------

Quark (10-12-2021)

----------


## Call_me_Ishmael

> Okay my rant for today.
> 
> Anyone who says they are not pro-vaccination, pro-vaccine mandates, don't support the Biden/Harris Regime but posts everything they can in support of everything they say they don't support are no different than the pro-2nd Amendment types who do everything the can to support anti-2nd Amendment political operations while maintaining they are pro-2nd Amendment. If the shoe fits wear it. If it quacks like a duck, looks like a duck, walks like a duck, than it's probably a duck.


Given my recent posts, you cannot deny that you are referring to me.

If you can point to something I've posted that is pro-vaccine, pro mandate,  pro Biden/Harris then you could prove yourself not to be a liar 
 Otherwise.. you are a liar.

----------


## WarriorRob

They say vaccines are safe and effective, so how can this be :Thinking:  :Angry20:

----------

Knightkore (10-12-2021)

----------


## Knightkore

> It's a very fine line.
> 
> It has to be observed in a _similar mindset_ that one would have with a strict Constitutionalist...in some cases - which can be very challenging given a strict Constitutionalists very limited success rate, inflexibility even in the light of repeated failures while clutching a principle so tightly and not understanding it breeds that failure, and, a general not seeing the forest for the trees regarding our shared political ideological enemies etc.
> 
> The perceived high ground makes for a nice ideological argument...but at the end of the day, there are no victories, and the thugs win.
> 
> I never have liked duck. Too greasy.


It isn't that thin of a line.  Do you hold to Dr. Fauci & his announcements or do you disagree with him.  There isn't a middle ground.

----------

Quark (10-12-2021)

----------


## Quark

> It's a very fine line.
> 
> It has to be observed in a _similar mindset_ that one would have with a strict Constitutionalist...in some cases - which can be very challenging given a strict Constitutionalists very limited success rate, inflexibility even in the light of repeated failures while clutching a principle so tightly and not understanding it breeds that failure, and, a general not seeing the forest for the trees regarding our shared political ideological enemies etc.
> 
> The perceived high ground makes for a nice ideological argument...but at the end of the day, there are no victories, and the thugs win.
> 
> I never have liked duck. Too greasy.


Ducks are greasy but do taste good.

We have a constitutional amendment protecting our right to own firearms for self-protection and to provide for the security of a free state. That's the law based on God-given natural rights. Therefore, there cannot be any compromises if we are to remain a free nation and society.

The same is true of any mandate for any reason. There is no authorization in our US Constitution granting the president absolute authority to issue a dictate to mandate anything. There can be no compromise in protecting freedom from tyrants, period. This is why some states are starting to rebel against tyranny from DC. We are either a free nation and society or we are slaves to tyranny in any one of it's many forms. There's a reason why we rebelled against a tyrant in 1776.

----------

Knightkore (10-13-2021)

----------


## Authentic

> Given my recent posts, you cannot deny that you are referring to me.


Maybe he can't but since I am not involved, I can.

----------


## teeceetx

While it's true that everyone is not dying from the vaccines, nor getting debilitating side effects from the jabs, there is a GROWING body of evidence that more and more people ARE experiencing adverse side effects.  The vaccine's are NOT approved.  Everyone receiving the vaccines is merely a member of a massive clinical trial.  No one knows what the long term effects are.  Couple that with the gross incompetence and malfeasance of the data collection efforts, that have been made completely untrustworthy by the cabal of politicians, MSM, and entrenched scientists.

Therapeutics are all but ignored, and often times banned by many entities.  This is just as egregious as all the other issue.  How long can this charade go on?

The salient point that gets lost in the muck, is that the vaccines are being MANDATED, and some people are getting jabbed when they don't want to, just to save their jobs.  Given the risk-reward considerations, many do not feel the vaccination rewards outweigh the potential risks.  And we all thought he Nuremberg Trials put this issue to bed.  There shall be NO forced medical procedures on a population.  IT WAS DEEMED A WAR CRIME - A CRIME AGAINST HUMANITY!!!  75 years ago, this issue was settled, yet here we have the very same thing rearing it's horrific ugly head once again!

Why are so many people so demanding that others receive the vaccines?  A fully vaccinated person is NOT immune from getting Covid-19, nor from spreading it (from either a vaccinated or UNvaccinated person).  So why are the unvaccinated any different?  Top immunologists/scientists/virologists across the globe are now saying the Delta variant is likely a RESULT of the vaccines.  This follows what many people have known for years about vaccines.  Why are unvaccinated people being demonized, when a vaccinated person can catch Covid-19 from EITHER a vaccinated or UNvaccinated person - no difference!

The vaccines efficacy wanes at 6-7 months and will require booster jabs.  In the interim, how many people will die fro these vaccines?

----------

JustPassinThru (10-13-2021),Knightkore (10-13-2021),Quark (10-12-2021),QuaseMarco (10-12-2021)

----------


## QuaseMarco

> So does that apply to King George Washington versus the British King back in the Revolutionary War?
> 
> Oh my goodness, opposing a tyrant King & nation made George Washington & the Revolutionaries tyrants too?
> 
> You stepped in this one deep.


His post is a mind fuck psyop.

----------

Knightkore (10-13-2021)

----------


## Call_me_Ishmael

> While it's true that everyone is not dying from the vaccines, nor getting debilitating side effects from the jabs, there is a GROWING body of evidence that more and more people ARE experiencing adverse side effects.  The vaccine's are NOT approved.  Everyone receiving the vaccines is merely a member of a massive clinical trial.  No one knows what the long term effects are.  Couple that with the gross incompetence and malfeasance of the data collection efforts, that have been made completely untrustworthy by the cabal of politicians, MSM, and entrenched scientists.
> 
> Therapeutics are all but ignored, and often times banned by many entities.  This is just as egregious as all the other issue.  How long can this charade go on?
> 
> The salient point that gets lost in the muck, is that the vaccines are being MANDATED, and some people are getting jabbed when they don't want to, just to save their jobs.  Given the risk-reward considerations, many do not feel the vaccination rewards outweigh the potential risks.  And we all thought he Nuremberg Trials put this issue to bed.  There shall be NO forced medical procedures on a population.  IT WAS DEEMED A WAR CRIME - A CRIME AGAINST HUMANITY!!!  75 years ago, this issue was settled, yet here we have the very same thing rearing it's horrific ugly head once again!
> 
> *Why are so many people so demanding that others receive the vaccines*?  A fully vaccinated person is NOT immune from getting Covid-19, nor from spreading it (from either a vaccinated or UNvaccinated person).  So why are the unvaccinated any different?  Top immunologists/scientists/virologists across the globe are now saying the Delta variant is likely a RESULT of the vaccines.  This follows what many people have known for years about vaccines.  Why are unvaccinated people being demonized, when a vaccinated person can catch Covid-19 from EITHER a vaccinated or UNvaccinated person - no difference!
> 
> The vaccines efficacy wanes at 6-7 months and will require booster jabs.  In the interim, how many people will die fro these vaccines?


Your question would stand a better chance of being answered if presented in a forum where "so many" people are actually demanding that others receive the vaccine.  I've seen just a few here who might fall into that category.  And they have been relatively silent and certainly don't constitute "so many people". 

Virtually everyone on this forum is for individual choice or opposed to the vaccine.
Mandates seem unconstitutional in light of viable alternatives for keeping workplaces safe. Provax people cite a 1905 SCOTUS decision but more than 100 years later we have technology that can check for antibodies... for example.  This is why the issue needs to presented with all the facts to the judiciary. 

I have been active here in trying to ensure a convincing argument is not delegitimized by bogus hyperbolic sensational unsupported nonsense about the vaccine.  If factual data is available on vaccine hazards, they too should be part of the case. But nonsense that is easily proven to be unsubstantiated?  No... that will just ruin the case and ensure the mandate sticks.

----------


## QuaseMarco

> Your question would stand a better chance of being answered if presented in a forum where "so many" people are actually demanding that others receive the vaccine.  I've seen just a few here who might fall into that category.  And they have been relatively silent and certainly don't constitute "so many people". 
> 
> Virtually everyone on this forum is for individual choice or opposed to the vaccine.
> Mandates seem unconstitutional in light of viable alternatives for keeping workplaces safe. Provax people cite a 1905 SCOTUS decision but more than 100 years later we have technology that can check for antibodies... for example.  This is why the issue needs to presented with all the facts to the judiciary. 
> 
> I have been active here in trying to ensure a convincing argument is not delegitimized by bogus hyperbolic sensational unsupported nonsense about the vaccine.  If factual data is available on vaccine hazards, they too should be part of the case. But nonsense that is easily proven to be unsubstantiated?  No... that will just ruin the case and ensure the mandate sticks.


Bollox......St. Ishmael. :Smiley ROFLMAO:

----------

Quark (10-12-2021)

----------


## Wildrose

> *STEW PETERS SHOW*
> 
> *Sources: VAXXED Delta Pilot DIES IN-FLIGHT, Emergency Landing Required*
> 
> *BY STEW PETERS SHOW - OCTOBER 11, 2021*
> 
> *VIDEO 14:46 MINUTES:* https://www.bitchute.com/video/BJRFBPaYj5Ux/
> 
> BREAKING: During an interview with Stew Peters, Dr Jane Ruby provided Breaking information, corroborated by multiple sources, that a Vaxxed Delta Airlines pilot died in flight within the last two weeks, an emergency landing was forced, and the company is covering it up!
> ...


Stu and his source are full of shit as usual.

Delta Denies Rumor of Pilot Who Died From COVID Vaccine Mid-Flight

Fact Check: A 'VAXXED' Delta Pilot Did NOT Die In-Flight Requiring An Emergency Landing | Lead Stories

Unsubstantiated Claims Follow Deaths of British and Indian Airline Pilots - FactCheck.org

----------


## Wildrose

> Bitchute bad. Must censor Bitchute.
> 
> "It thus becomes vitally important for the State to use all of its powers to repress dissent, for the truth is the mortal enemy of the lie, and thus by extension, the truth is the greatest enemy of the State. ~ Joseph Goebbels


It has nothing to with "Bitchute" it has everything to do with Peters continuing to present bullshit as fact where there are no facts at all to support the claims.

----------


## Wildrose

> This is a massive disaster.
> 
> The transportation industry, the military, OUR CHILDREN, are all dropping dead from the vaccines, and putting so many others lives at risk.
> 
> But I guess none of this really matters...


Oh good lord, are you serious?

How many confirmed child deaths from the vaccine, how many in the US military.

Young Children aren't even supposed to be getting the vaccine.

----------


## Wildrose

> When I see multi hundreds of thousands of sport fans attending top sporting venues - no mask rule, no 6 feet rule, no vaccine rule, no police gestapo style action as used on the rest of us - then I dont care about what video is fake or false or who said what.
> I will never take the vaccine no matter what any cop or government says or does. It is an agenda. It is fascism.


You have no idea really who is or isn't vaccinated. Around 200 million Americans chose to be vaccinated before there was even a suggestion of vaccine mandates.

----------


## Dubler9

> You have no idea really who is or isn't vaccinated. Around 200 million Americans chose to be vaccinated before there was even a suggestion of vaccine mandates.


You miss the point and totally circumnavigate my stance:
I have not one problem if any person voluntarily chooses to have a needle rammed up thei rectum or in their arm or in their eyeballs, for whatever reason. I am 100% in support of free choice. I can however have an opinion on the vaccine as a pharma and the purpose of it. 
My stance has always been to do with enforced vaccine and how taking or not taking a vaccine impacts on civil rights. I NEVER tell anyone to take the vaccine or not take it. BUT ..... many of the pompous takers of the vaccine DO tell me and other non takers of the vaccine that we MUST take it or we are evil, enemies of the state. Many say non vaccine takers (excuse the terminology) should be imprisoned. Some wish us to die. I have lost many good friends and family members who refuse to talk to me??!! I do not impose such crass behaviour upon them because of their beliefs. 
The point on my SPORTS comments is clearly to do with civil rights and rule of law. Because as I have said - if you read it .... the GESTAPO style police come after GOOD people for walking their dog or even sunbathing and this is fact. I am happy for people to go to sports venues I dont really care who or what does whatever - I do care when the rule of law is not applied.
In short: No person whatsoever should be bullied by 2 or 4 cops in a country such as the UK - for sunbathing because of covid rules or vaccines policy. That is my stance and my only stance. 
If you or anyone else feel good for following a government (of corrupt people) who tells you your body must be jabbed with a needle and a substance, YOU do not know what it is, is injected into your body - then good for you. It is NOT in my remit to obey corrupt politicians especially on a matter which is clearly flawed and wrong and invented as part fo an agenda. 
Here is a fact: In UK we were lambasted by the MSM that hospitals can not cope because of covid  -they are jam packed busting at the seams!!! Such hospitals do not exist. In fact good people, some nurses, have videoed the hospitals showing them to be empty (yes we all have cameras now) only to have their homes invaded by cops and they are handcuffed and taken away for filming the hospitals, showing them to be empty. 
Yes - gestapo in UK, early morning raid by cops - taken from your home in cuffs. The children crying and screaming as they watch.
No I don't care what a person chooses to believe or what political allegiance they have - there is no way that such incidents can induce a person of rational mind to fell ALL IS WELL. In fact I would expect a person of rational mind to think the opposite and be very worried.

----------

Knightkore (10-13-2021),QuaseMarco (10-13-2021)

----------


## Wildrose

> You miss the point and totally circumnavigate my stance:
> I have not one problem if any person voluntarily chooses to have a needle rammed up thei rectum or in their arm or in their eyeballs, for whatever reason. I am 100% in support of free choice. I can however have an opinion on the vaccine as a pharma and the purpose of it. 
> My stance has always been to do with enforced vaccine and how taking or not taking a vaccine impacts on civil rights. I NEVER tell anyone to take the vaccine or not take it. BUT ..... many of the pompous takers of the vaccine DO tell me and other non takers of the vaccine that we MUST take it or we are evil, enemies of the state. Many say non vaccine takers (excuse the terminology) should be imprisoned. Some wish us to die. I have lost many good friends and family members who refuse to talk to me??!! I do not impose such crass behaviour upon them because of their beliefs. 
> The point on my SPORTS comments is clearly to do with civil rights and rule of law. Because as I have said - if you read it .... the GESTAPO style police come after GOOD people for walking their dog or even sunbathing and this is fact. I am happy for people to go to sports venues I dont really care who or what does whatever - I do care when the rule of law is not applied.
> In short: No person whatsoever should be bullied by 2 or 4 cops in a country such as the UK - for sunbathing because of covid rules or vaccines policy. That is my stance and my only stance. 
> If you or anyone else feel good for following a government (of corrupt people) who tells you your body must be jabbed with a needle and a substance, YOU do not know what it is, is injected into your body - then good for you. It is NOT in my remit to obey corrupt politicians especially on a matter which is clearly flawed and wrong and invented as part fo an agenda. 
> Here is a fact: In UK we were lambasted by the MSM that hospitals can not cope because of covid  -they are jam packed busting at the seams!!! Such hospitals do not exist. In fact good people, some nurses, have videoed the hospitals showing them to be empty (yes we all have cameras now) only to have their homes invaded by cops and they are handcuffed and taken away for filming the hospitals, showing them to be empty. 
> Yes - gestapo in UK, early morning raid by cops - taken from your home in cuffs. The children crying and screaming as they watch.
> No I don't care what a person chooses to believe or what political allegiance they have - there is no way that such incidents can induce a person of rational mind to fell ALL IS WELL. In fact I would expect a person of rational mind to think the opposite and be very worried.


Making a sound, well reasoned medical choice based on the best information available from reliable sources is not bowing to gov't or toeing the gov't line.

Nobody said "all is well" particularly here in the US.

----------


## Dubler9

PS: I know people who - if the government said - stick a banana up their anus and spin on a dustbin lid whistling Dixie - before they could Fly on a plane - they would rush to queue up to do it. 
I am very pleased I am not of that ilk and never will be. 
Look at Australia - look at Bidens pursuit of unhappiness ??? It is very, very worrying and worse than anything the Taliban could do or 9/11 - our OWN people, politicians, MSM et al. are destroying the very fabric of free society from within.
I see it as good versus evil - Bidens bunch are EVIL. They are anti Christian. They want an end to Christian ethics as the backbone of free society. 
If you dont believe me just take one minute to look at Hillary Clintons face and listen to all she says. Juts listen to the outright lies and duplicity form the lefties. They will look you in the eyes and tell you the sky is down and the ground is up and never blink.
Or take a look at the George Floyd outright evil push of this criminal. vile, drug pushing thug. who thought nothing of putting his BLACK brothers seconds away from certain death - statues are erected of this scumbag, he is called a SAINT by criminal scum such as Al Sharpton and sleepy Joe biden. 
OK, I get it because Bidens own son is of the same calibre as Floyd the thug criminal.

----------

Knightkore (10-13-2021),Quark (10-13-2021),QuaseMarco (10-13-2021)

----------


## JustPassinThru

> They say vaccines are safe and effective, so how can this be


They also say, YOU MUST TAKE IT.

While proving nothing of safety.  And suppressing information.  Which makes the spotty, anecdotal information coming in, all the more believable.

If they'll ground a pilot for even a mild, controlled case of diabetes - which they will - then taking something that has a statistically-high chance of causing heart issues or inflammation of brain tissue, would be reason to ground them.

Instead, NOT taking this clot-shot is now reason to FIRE them!  WHY is this so important to the Elites!  

--It doesn't prevent infection

--It doesn't prevent spreading to others

--Jab victims have over 200 times the viral load in sinuses and lungs, more than do the un-Jabbed.  Suggesting that the virus finds those tissues a fine place to replicate.

--Antibody-Dependent Enhancement is a real thing and may have been the CAUSE of this mutation of the virus.

There is little if any benefit to taking this poison; and arguably reasons not to.  WHY do these Elites, who are just megalomaniac control freaks, want this poison in us, so badly!

----------

Knightkore (10-13-2021),Quark (10-13-2021),QuaseMarco (10-13-2021),teeceetx (10-13-2021),WarriorRob (10-13-2021)

----------


## Wildrose

> They also say, YOU MUST TAKE IT.
> 
> While proving nothing of safety.  And suppressing information.  Which makes the spotty, anecdotal information coming in, all the more believable.
> 
> If they'll ground a pilot for even a mild, controlled case of diabetes - which they will - then taking something that has a statistically-high chance of causing heart issues or inflammation of brain tissue, would be reason to ground them.
> 
> Instead, NOT taking this clot-shot is now reason to FIRE them!  WHY is this so important to the Elites!  
> 
> --It doesn't prevent infection
> ...


The safety and efficacy are not being suppressed nor have they ever been.  You can get them right off of the CDC and FDA's website and the package inserts.

----------


## Dubler9

Teddy Roosevelt:

To anger a Conservative - lie to him.
To anger a liberal - tell him the truth.

Amen to that.

----------

Knightkore (10-13-2021),Quark (10-13-2021),QuaseMarco (10-13-2021)

----------


## Physics Hunter

> The safety and efficacy are not being suppressed nor have they ever been.  You can get them right off of the CDC and FDA's website and the package inserts.


You're wrong.  There are no clean stats on VAERS, or Covid deaths.

*Tell me how the unvaxed can be a threat to the vaxed if the vax works in any reasonable way?*


I will wait, because this one is gonna involve the ingestion of crow.

----------

Knightkore (10-13-2021),Quark (10-13-2021),QuaseMarco (10-13-2021),teeceetx (10-13-2021)

----------


## Wildrose

> You're wrong.  There are no clean stats on VAERS, or Covid deaths.
> 
> *Tell me how the unvaxed can be a threat to the vaxed if the vax works in any reasonable way?*
> 
> 
> I will wait, because this one is gonna involve the ingestion of crow.


No, I'm not wrong.

Pfizer-BioNTech COVID-19 Vaccine Reactions  Adverse Events | CDC

No crow for me, yes the VAERS stat's are there as are the safety and efficacy data from the trials.  You do have to dig for them but they are there.

The possible side effects etc are listed on the package insert which you are entitle to read as well before getting a dose.

As I've said, I'm not afraid of the unvaccinated.

There is an elevated risk though in the highest risk categories particularly those with compromised immune systems but as I've long said, quarantine those people and let the rest of us get on with our lives.

That is the fastest route to Herd Immunity.

----------


## Call_me_Ishmael

> PS: I know people who - if the government said - stick a banana up their anus and spin on a dustbin lid whistling Dixie - before they could Fly on a plane - they would rush to queue up to do it.


I know people who would do it if Stu Peters told em to. 



The government doesn't have a monopoly on leading sheep.

----------


## Physics Hunter

> No crow for me, yes the VAERS stat's are there as are the safety and efficacy data from the trials.  You do have to dig for them but they are there.
> 
> The possible side effects etc are listed on the package insert which you are entitle to read as well before getting a dose.
> 
> As I've said, I'm not afraid of the unvaccinated.
> 
> There is an elevated risk though in the highest risk categories particularly those with compromised immune systems but as I've long said, quarantine those people and let the rest of us get on with our lives.
> 
> That is the fastest route to Herd Immunity.


Yeah, I figured.  No links.

Wonder why the phrase "breakthough cases" is no longer being pushed?

I took the J&J not because it prevented Covid, but because it might keep Covid from killing me via co-morbidities.  

The stats are biased via payments to the states/hospitals for Covid deaths.

We simply don't know the truth.

----------

Knightkore (10-13-2021)

----------


## Wildrose

> Yeah, I figured.  No links.
> 
> Wonder why the phrase "breakthough cases" is no longer being pushed?
> 
> I took the J&J not because it prevented Covid, but because it might keep Covid from killing me via co-morbidities.  
> 
> The stats are biased via payments to the states/hospitals for Covid deaths.
> 
> We simply don't know the truth.


You might want to check that again.

I've provided this page as well many times perhaps you should try reading it.

Selected Adverse Events Reported after COVID-19 Vaccination  | CDC

----------


## Physics Hunter

> You might want to check that again.
> 
> I've provided this page as well many times perhaps you should try reading it.
> 
> Selected Adverse Events Reported after COVID-19 Vaccination  | CDC


So, how many people have:

Been breakthrough cases
Died as breakthrough cases
Current breakthrough cases now in the ICU versus unvaxed.

I don't piss up a rope for anybody.

Perhaps you should try reading it, and don't forget to wear you mask to protect against those evil and dangerous unvaxed.

----------

Knightkore (10-13-2021),QuaseMarco (10-13-2021)

----------


## Knightkore

> The safety and efficacy are not being suppressed nor have they ever been.  You can get them right off of the CDC and FDA's website and the package inserts.


Who many times lie.  They have a vested interest in keeping all this charade going.

----------

Quark (10-13-2021)

----------


## Knightkore

> I know people who would do it if Stu Peters told em to. 
> 
> 
> 
> The government doesn't have a monopoly on leading sheep.


So how does it feel that banana?

----------

Quark (10-13-2021)

----------


## Canadianeye

> Who many times lie.  They have a vested interest in keeping all this charade going.


Of course they do. Mail In Voting. 2020 re-dux.

----------

Knightkore (10-13-2021),Quark (10-13-2021)

----------


## teeceetx

> Your question would stand a better chance of being answered if presented in a forum where "so many" people are actually demanding that others receive the vaccine.  I've seen just a few here who might fall into that category.  And they have been relatively silent and certainly don't constitute "so many people". 
> 
> Virtually everyone on this forum is for individual choice or opposed to the vaccine.
> Mandates seem unconstitutional in light of viable alternatives for keeping workplaces safe. Provax people cite a 1905 SCOTUS decision but more than 100 years later we have technology that can check for antibodies... for example.  This is why the issue needs to presented with all the facts to the judiciary. 
> 
> I have been active here in trying to ensure a convincing argument is not delegitimized by bogus hyperbolic sensational unsupported nonsense about the vaccine.  If factual data is available on vaccine hazards, they too should be part of the case. But nonsense that is easily proven to be unsubstantiated?  No... that will just ruin the case and ensure the mandate sticks.


I'm not questioning, nor trying to convince anyone on THIS forum.  I'm expressing my views about the population in general.  I'm well aware of the opinions of those here.

----------

Knightkore (10-13-2021),Quark (10-13-2021)

----------


## teeceetx

> Oh good lord, are you serious?
> 
> How many confirmed child deaths from the vaccine, how many in the US military.
> 
> Young Children aren't even supposed to be getting the vaccine.


Children will soon receive the vaccine.  Wait for it.

----------

Knightkore (10-13-2021),Quark (10-13-2021)

----------


## teeceetx

> The safety and efficacy are not being suppressed nor have they ever been.  *You can get them right off of the CDC and FDA's website* and the package inserts.


Yeah, as if the CDC and FDA are the arbiters of truth and accuracy.

Perhaps you need to pay closer attention.

----------

Knightkore (10-13-2021),Quark (10-13-2021)

----------


## Quark

> They also say, YOU MUST TAKE IT.
> 
> While proving nothing of safety.  And suppressing information.  Which makes the spotty, anecdotal information coming in, all the more believable.
> 
> If they'll ground a pilot for even a mild, controlled case of diabetes - which they will - then taking something that has a statistically-high chance of causing heart issues or inflammation of brain tissue, would be reason to ground them.
> 
> Instead, NOT taking this clot-shot is now reason to FIRE them!  WHY is this so important to the Elites!  
> 
> --It doesn't prevent infection
> ...


To kill off the humans as per the Godhead orders.

----------

Knightkore (10-13-2021)

----------


## Quark

> The safety and efficacy are not being suppressed nor have they ever been.  You can get them right off of the CDC and FDA's website and the package inserts.


 :Smiley ROFLMAO: 

Right, turn to the government propaganda to get the "truth".  :Smiley ROFLMAO:  :Smiley ROFLMAO:

----------

Knightkore (10-13-2021)

----------


## Wildrose

> So, how many people have:
> 
> Been breakthrough cases
> Died as breakthrough cases
> Current breakthrough cases now in the ICU versus unvaxed.
> 
> I don't piss up a rope for anybody.
> 
> Perhaps you should try reading it, and don't forget to wear you mask to protect against those evil and dangerous unvaxed.


Well you are certainly pissing in the wind.  You know such real time numbers are not possible.  Poor form.

----------


## Wildrose

> Who many times lie.  They have a vested interest in keeping all this charade going.


Right, everybody is lying, everyone is out to get you, the only truth is that everybody lies.

C'mon man you folks have taken a leap off into the deep end of an empty poll.

----------


## Wildrose

> Yeah, as if the CDC and FDA are the arbiters of truth and accuracy.
> 
> Perhaps you need to pay closer attention.


To whom exactly, Stu Peters and Alex Jones?

If you have a better source for verifiable data then by all means present it.

----------


## Physics Hunter

> Well you are certainly pissing in the wind.  You know such real time numbers are not possible.  Poor form.


I will settle for last week, or last month's numbers.  

They know how many were vaxed, tested, admitted, ...  and no accurate reports on breakthroughs.
Why?

----------


## Wildrose

> I will settle for last week, or last month's numbers.  
> 
> They know how many were vaxed, tested, admitted, ...  and no accurate reports on breakthroughs.
> Why?


Have you not done any looking on your own?

COVID-19 Breakthrough Case Investigations and Reporting | CDC

----------


## JustPassinThru

Hey, the same CDC that wrote the "Protocols" (that have the force of law) that put Wu Flu victims on Remdesivir and ventilators!

KILLING THREE QUARTERS OF THEM!  IGNORING the success Iceland had with hydroxychloroquine and India is having with ivermectin.

Yeah, I'll trust those guys.  They are THE SCIENCE ©®™ - and one must never question, or reexamine, or reconsider The Science.

----------

Sunsettommy (10-17-2021)

----------


## Wildrose

> Hey, the same CDC that wrote the "Protocols" (that have the force of law) that put Wu Flu victims on Remdesivir and ventilators!
> 
> KILLING THREE QUARTERS OF THEM!  IGNORING the success Iceland had with hydroxychloroquine and India is having with ivermectin.
> 
> Yeah, I'll trust those guys.  They are THE SCIENCE ©®™ - and one must never question, or reexamine, or reconsider The Science.


CDC protocols have no force of law period.

What they do is set a standard of practice so the physicians who follow them can't lose their license or be found negligent if there is a negative outcome for the patient.

Only a small fraction of covid admissions will be put on ventilators.

----------


## Physics Hunter

> Have you not done any looking on your own?
> 
> COVID-19 Breakthrough Case Investigations and Reporting | CDC


Yeah, but on the ground anecdotal reports differ greatly from the CDC.  However, as anecdotes, they are difficult to correlate.
Considering that Fauci has been on all sides of the issue, I don't trust the CDC as far as Fauci could throw me.

They are not embracing monoclonal antibodies, Ivermectin, our natural immunity.  None of this smells right.

----------

JustPassinThru (10-17-2021),Sunsettommy (10-17-2021)

----------


## Wildrose

> Yeah, but on the ground anecdotal reports differ greatly from the CDC.  However, as anecdotes, they are difficult to correlate.
> Considering that Fauci has been on all sides of the issue, I don't trust the CDC as far as Fauci could throw me.
> 
> They are not embracing monoclonal antibodies, Ivermectin, our natural immunity.  None of this smells right.


Fauci isn't even employed by CDC or FDA.  He works for the National Center for Allergy and Infectious Diseases.

Keep in mind it was the FDA's vaccine advisory panel that shot down mandatory vaccinations and vaccinations for kids and it was then Biden's appointees that overruled them.

----------


## Wildrose

> Yeah, but on the ground anecdotal reports differ greatly from the CDC.  However, as anecdotes, they are difficult to correlate.
> Considering that Fauci has been on all sides of the issue, I don't trust the CDC as far as Fauci could throw me.
> 
> They are not embracing monoclonal antibodies, Ivermectin, our natural immunity.  None of this smells right.


CDC has given provisional EUA for four different Monoclonal Antibody Treatments and has issued treatment recommendations for them.

https://www.covid19treatmentguidelin...al-antibodies/

I'm not sure where you are coming up with this "info".

They aren't embracing Ivermectin because the bulk of the studies are not showing it to be effective.

----------


## Wildrose

> Children will soon receive the vaccine.  Wait for it.


You of course again dodged the question asked so here's another opportunity.




> _How many confirmed child deaths from the vaccine, how many in the US military._

----------


## Wildrose

> Yeah, as if the CDC and FDA are the arbiters of truth and accuracy.
> 
> Perhaps you need to pay closer attention.


If you can show their figures to be inaccurate by all means, please do so.

----------


## Wildrose

> Right, turn to the government propaganda to get the "truth".


If you can show the figures to be false by all means, do so.

----------


## QuaseMarco



----------


## QuaseMarco



----------


## JustPassinThru

> 


Wrong paradigm.

"Society" didn't choose.  The plutocrats and oligarchs and Power Elites chose.

They didn't choose on that basis.  They chose the Club of Rome/Georgia Guidestones, that is, Depopulation, over the wealthy society they headed, that was filled with people they didn't /don't like.

Southwest planes falling out of the sky, they think, doesn't concern them.  And initially, it won't.

----------


## Wildrose

> 


Got any links to stories showing this to be the case?  I'm not finding any.

----------


## Wildrose

> Wrong paradigm.
> 
> "Society" didn't choose.  The plutocrats and oligarchs and Power Elites chose.
> 
> They didn't choose on that basis.  They chose the Club of Rome/Georgia Guidestones, that is, Depopulation, over the wealthy society they headed, that was filled with people they didn't /don't like.
> 
> Southwest planes falling out of the sky, they think, doesn't concern them.  And initially, it won't.


Southwest planes are not and have not been falling out of the sky neither have those of any other airline due to some imagined side effect of Covid vaccines.

----------


## crcook84

> Excuse me............I guess you're not familiar with Stew Peters.    *Your claim of click bait is a FAIL.*


I'm not one to just dismiss a story, considering how much the corporations are covering up stuff. However, I'm careful about the sources I believe and another story he did makes be dubious of Stew's sources:

RECEIPTS! Patents Prove Vaxx Contains Injectable Computing System

RECEIPTS! Patents Prove Vaxx Contains âInjectable Computing Systemâ

There is *NO WAY* you can inject something with significant enough data through a vax needle into the human body. With current technology, you need a specially designed injector to implant RFID chips.

https://www.uidevices.com/product/st...chip-injector/

----------

JustPassinThru (10-18-2021)

----------


## Wildrose

> I'm not one to just dismiss a story, considering how much the corporations are covering up stuff. However, I'm careful about the sources I believe and another story he did makes be dubious of Stew's sources:
> 
> RECEIPTS! Patents Prove Vaxx Contains ”Injectable Computing System”
> 
> RECEIPTS! Patents Prove Vaxx Contains â€Injectable Computing Systemâ€
> 
> There is *NO WAY* you can inject something with significant enough data through a vax needle into the human body. With current technology, you need a specially designed injector to implant RFID chips.
> 
> https://www.uidevices.com/product/st...chip-injector/


I have used a lot of RFID chips on livestock and dogs over the years.  The needle we use is more than 10x the diameter of the needles used with these vaccine injections.

There's no way in hell any sort of tracking chip could be implanted as part of the vaccination process without everyone knowing it.

A 14g needle is about the diameter of a number two pencil lead and the needles being used for chip implants are closer to a 10g.  That's like being stuck with a 16 penny common nail.

----------


## Wildrose

> Wrong paradigm.
> 
> "Society" didn't choose.  The plutocrats and oligarchs and Power Elites chose.
> 
> They didn't choose on that basis.  They chose the Club of Rome/Georgia Guidestones, that is, Depopulation, over the wealthy society they headed, that was filled with people they didn't /don't like.
> 
> Southwest planes falling out of the sky, they think, doesn't concern them.  And initially, it won't.


Around 200,000,000  Americans chose to be vaccinated before any vaccine mandates became an issue.

----------


## Call_me_Ishmael

Somebody really loves stewed peters. 
I'm not much of a fan of organ meat.  But to each his own.  :Dontknow:

----------


## Wildrose

> Somebody really loves stewed peters. 
> I'm not much of a fan of organ meat.  But to each his own.


Well give Stu some credit, nobody is too nutty or discredited to appear on his show as an "expert" on Covid.

----------

